# My first B & R, Bell & Ross vintage 123



## music_healing

I know B & R for quite some time , as a fine flight instrument inspired watch.

The price is unreachable for me and most square watch doesnt fit me too well...

2 weeks ago, a colleague in local watch community offer me this simple watch..

Bell & Ross , vintage 123 ..
I cant resist... it is so simple, classic dress watch in 38 mm diameter..










I wear this watch for 1 weeks straight already, the ETA 2895 give + 1 sec / day .. very nice

:thanks


----------



## music_healing

Bell & Ross in the wedding Bell


----------



## music_healing

Bell and Roses ?


----------



## music_healing

in fur


----------



## music_healing




----------



## music_healing




----------



## sunster

Beautiful pics mate


----------



## music_healing

Thanks Sunster..

the wrist shot ..


----------



## music_healing

The backcase..


----------



## music_healing

Simple is Better..


----------



## mb8780

Love that!! That is the perfect Suit watch!...I may have to look into getting one of those


----------



## weiwei

Hi pal,

Nice watch u got!:-!
Nvr see this before


----------



## music_healing

I wear Steinhart Vintage Mocca Dial

and

She wear Bell & Ross vintage 123


----------



## music_healing




----------



## Marine Corporal

Nice photos of nice watches!

The nicest part of this thread is the reminder that love is more important than material goods. Thanks for sharing and I wish you (and her) much happiness.

Peace

Mike


----------



## music_healing

I try to change the strap, from the pilot strap 
to a rubber silicon strap, with red stitch

I dunno wether, we call it a racing strap or a dive strap (coz its waterproof)

the strap is very comfortable to the skin ..


----------



## music_healing




----------



## music_healing




----------



## music_healing

Together with her sibling










:thanks


----------



## coris

Music,

I am speechless !! :-d 

Fantastic pics of an amazing watch. I think I know what my next B&R will be! Love everything about it. The yellowed patina numerals look great.

Good luck with her. |>


----------



## PhatStanley

Stunning...

Well done sir, well done.


----------



## mr_b

Where did you get this watch...it's stunning! I can't find it anywhere!


----------



## akira23

Outstanding! Looks Great! Very simple in style but very CLASSY!


----------



## rsgould

music_healing said:


> I try to change the strap, from the pilot strap
> to a rubber silicon strap, with red stitch
> 
> I dunno wether, we call it a racing strap or a dive strap (coz its waterproof)
> 
> the strap is very comfortable to the skin ..


What's the make/model of this strap? Thanks!


----------



## music_healing

rsgould said:


> What's the make/model of this strap? Thanks!


its a wenger silicon strap, +/- 20 usd


----------



## speedy07

Now that's what I call elegant, iconic, classic...or 'Lust'.


----------



## music_healing

its Bell & Ross

*& is the symbol...*


----------



## EvanH

Really gorgeous pictures. Easily some of the best I've seen on this website. Well done!


----------



## music_healing

Bell & Ross with Ray Ban

in Aviation mood.


----------



## otown

Stupendously good pics music healing. The one with the aviators is particularly impressive. I too love this series. I think it was an inspired move from B & R to introduce this to the line up. First class. WIGH.


----------



## music_healing

even my wife loves it.. she wears it very often, like today..










Simple is Better
William


----------



## gnuyork

Very nice! 

I looked at the B&R website and the current line up of v123s don't have the same look. Is this an older model? I really like those hands on yours and the black face with silver seconds dial.


----------



## music_healing

gnuyork said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I looked at the B&R website and the current line up of v123s don't have the same look. Is this an older model? I really like those hands on yours and the black face with silver seconds dial.


yup 
its the older model, it comes out few years ago

now the 123 model, has big arabic numeral and brownish lume


----------



## milanzmaj

This Wach is something specall Bell & Ross


----------



## Bo-CuL

music_healing said:


> I wear Steinhart Vintage Mocca Dial
> 
> and
> 
> She wear Bell & Ross vintage 123


Quick question, who took this picture? :-d


----------



## Kitsakis

That is one beautiful watch. Chris


----------



## Kitsakis

That is one beautiful watch. Chris


----------

